# Building in glass



## :jax: (Sep 28, 2007)

Glass is a material that can be transparent, opaque, refractive, reflective. It can be flexible, it can be fragile. 

This thread is for innovative uses of glass, glass-based, and glass-like materials like ceramics in construction, highlighting constructions made fully or substantially in glass. This also includes discussion on advantages and disadvantages of glass, costs, challenges, and sustainability. Here you can throw your comments at the world's glass houses.


*PLANNED THREADS IN BUILDING IN… SERIES*

Building in bricks
Building in concrete
*Building in glass (this)*
Building in grass
Building in metal
Building in mud
Building in plastic
Building prefab
Building in stone
Building with water
Building in wood


----------



## :jax: (Sep 28, 2007)

To get started: Amazing Glass: 15 Creative Uses of Glass in Architecture


----------



## :jax: (Sep 28, 2007)

One good case of a glass house would be the all windows Microsoft House in Milan.










And why keep the windows just on the outside?










Source: microsoft offices inside herzog & de meuron's feltrinelli building in milan


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

^^
"Microsoft House" is not the official name of this project. The right one is "Fondazione Feltrinelli". 
However the buildings host Microsoft headquarters as well as Feltrinelli foundation: 
archives (250,000 precious book, 17,000 periodical magazines from Italian Risorgimento to globalization, 1.5 million historical documents), bookstore and more.
Here the official thread with info and more pics taken during construction work (including the ones from the inside) > http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1691076















































Fondazione Feltrinelli, Milano, Italia by B Plessi



















Give a look to the reading room under the roof 
(in this place you can study or simply read the historical books of Feltrinelli Foundation's archives)


----------



## :jax: (Sep 28, 2007)

An argument against glass as a building material, and ultimately for glass as a building material.

*Why glass towers are bad for city life — and what we need instead*


----------



## :jax: (Sep 28, 2007)

Santambrogio glass house


----------



## :jax: (Sep 28, 2007)

Optical glass house (Hiroshi Nakamura), Hiroshima 





















Also covered by BBC series, _The World's Most Extraordinary Homes_ (S2 Japan)


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Dælenenggata 36 infill or the Green House in Oslo, Norway. It was completed in 2013 with Element Arkitekter as the architects.


----------



## :jax: (Sep 28, 2007)

Phoenix International Media Center in Chaoyang, Beijing.









Latticed shell encloses doughnut-shaped television studios in Beijing


This ring-shaped building by BIAD UFO is wrapped in a latticed glass and steel skin, and provides the new headquarters for broadcaster Phoenix Television.




www.dezeen.com


----------



## :jax: (Sep 28, 2007)

Not quite a glass bridge, but this Le Monde HQ building gives a good impression of one.


















Snøhetta covers arched Le Monde Group Headquarters with shimmering glass tiles


A pixelated skin made from thousands of glass tiles wraps around the sweeping Le Monde Group Headquarters that Snøhetta has completed in Paris, France.




www.dezeen.com


----------

